# dbcomix's fanart



## dbcomix (Mar 13, 2005)

rocklee mini manga

-------------------------------------------------------

*the new pics are at the bottom.*
if some pics won't show up then check out my deviantart hompage, the link is at the bottom of this post.












fruity dabel-kun
NARUTOxSASUKE
dani/knk
Akatsuki naruto Patch 
afternoon nap
anbu me
Poot!
it aint nuthin' but the muzic
its going to rain today so...
war cry
Tainted.
Broken.

-------------------------------------------------------------

*Links:*


*Spoiler*: _My Deviantart_ 



 my Deviantart


 

*Spoiler*: _kiddie art_ 



*KIDDIE ART*



*
Spoiler: coloring torturial 



Coloring Tutorial----:::{Mangaka}:::---


 *

*Spoiler*: _GIF. animations_ 



*GIF animations*


----------



## Rurouni (Mar 13, 2005)

It's nice. Sasuke looks oddly drawn though.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 13, 2005)

pretty cool, good artwork too... sasuke does look weird...


----------



## Mangaka (Mar 13, 2005)

I like it ^__^ I however think you should start your own manga, don't waist your talent on stuff you will never get published. I wanna see some original, right now kishimoto is doing a fine jobb in the naruto bussnes why don't you start your own. I would pretty much want to see some of that., cause you have a really cool art style, anyway if you still gonna continue I wish you luck this will be great ^__^


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 13, 2005)

Mangaka said:
			
		

> I like it ^__^ I however think you should start your own manga, don't waist your talent on stuff you will never get published. I wanna see some original, right now kishimoto is doing a fine jobb in the naruto bussnes why don't you start your own. I would pretty much want to see some of that., cause you have a really cool art style, anyway if you still gonna continue I wish you luck this will be great ^__^


 
i don't want to post my origan manga becuase its not copywrited and some one can still all my ideas and claim it as their own.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 13, 2005)

lol dbcomix-kun.....i have seen your work before but damnit...its still funny 
good apprentice! *pets his head*


----------



## Mangaka (Mar 13, 2005)

why don't you copywrite It ??


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 14, 2005)

cause i'm only 14 and i'm not ready to be a manga artist yet! i'm waiting till i finish colledge then i'll be really good! waaay better than i am now.


----------



## Feathers! (Mar 14, 2005)

dbcomix said:
			
		

> cause i'm only 14 and i'm not ready to be a manga artist yet! i'm waiting till i finish colledge then i'll be really good! waaay better than i am now.



mangaka has a point.  dont wait till then cause youve got time now.  you dont work in the summer and there are no huge responsibilities.  when your in highschool and college you can *kiss* your free time goodbye if your a good student.  

Producing manga is fun anyway, start a club in school or something and get the show on the road.


----------



## Mangaka (Mar 14, 2005)

I so agree to what aburo yin says ,, cause I am in highschool and the only time I have to draw is one saturdays. It sucks but what ya gonna do


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 14, 2005)

The comic's back!  XD

"I'm not black, I'm just really tan-sudu"  XDDDD   where's the rest, biatch? more!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 14, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> The comic's back!  XD
> 
> "I'm not black, I'm just really tan-sudu"  XDDDD   where's the rest, biatch? more!


the "girl-who-is a bomb-and-likes-to say-b*tch-all-the-time" is right!
we need more!
*WE DEMAND MORE!*

now! :spank


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah Mooore moo....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!! El Jackal your avatar...it..it...blinks!!!!1!one  I scared the sh*t outta me..damn




ahum..


yeah more! XDXD


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 14, 2005)

aburo yin said:
			
		

> when your in highschool and college you can *kiss* your free time goodbye if your a good student.


 
thats ironic because i am in high school! i have foot ball and track practice every day. and i sleep on saturdays because i'm tired from my practices and do my weekend home work on sundays......i work on my manga at school...=/


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 14, 2005)

that sucks  T____T   hope you get some free-time somehow


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 14, 2005)

i have page six done and 75% of page 7 done! but i can't scan it in my schools librairy because i owe them 8 dollars on a book i lost.....i don't think they remember my face tho. >). i'll post the new pages by next week or so.


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 18, 2005)

here people this is just a sketch i did while practicing visual perspective, i still can't get the angle right,looked cool so i dicided to post it. its not dabelkun so don't say he looks nothing like dabelkun... i just made him up.


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 18, 2005)

actually, I like the angle on the bottom-left one. looks cool  n__n

that has to be the freakiest ANBU mask ever  x___X:;;;;


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 18, 2005)

its that face from when dabelkun said "i'm not black, i'm just really tan-sudu!"
i always wanted that expression as a mask. its my "sudu" face.


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 19, 2005)

I recognized it as that face XD  it just really make me say "wtf"  and laugh 

mind if I do some quick colours on the bottom-left Dabel?  (kinda bored right now)


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 19, 2005)

go ahead....


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 19, 2005)

W00T


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 19, 2005)

{(n_n}....(=_=zzzzz


----------



## EET (Mar 19, 2005)

This is awesome lol... Do more, onegai!! ^_^


----------



## EenXsooN (Mar 19, 2005)

woah id run from that mask lol


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 19, 2005)

hey look! i found a toutorial that tought me how to color! so i colored my cover!!
thank you, Mangaka!!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 19, 2005)

omg! really nice work dabel-kun! 

i got my own place in this forum ^^
how is my apprentice doin?
makin me proud i hope!


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 19, 2005)

dbcomix said:
			
		

> Read: i have not complete this manga and it does not have a complicated story line nor will some events make since. the first pages are badly drawn cause there old and i got lazy drawing them. i pull ideas out my ass as i go along soo.....



heres the new pages..


----------



## Netorie (Mar 19, 2005)

...u're good DB. keep it up!


----------



## Prendergast (Mar 19, 2005)

breath mint!
funny


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 21, 2005)

*i was bored so i colored this picture....*


----------



## David Ola (Mar 22, 2005)

thats really good, um why r u banned?


----------



## shadow_sand (Mar 22, 2005)

I was about to ask the same thing...Anyway yeah it seems him and dbzcomix know eachother. Mabye he can get more of the manga from him


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 22, 2005)

> thats really good, um why r u banned?


 
i asked knk to ban me for a day to see whats it like....



> I was about to ask the same thing...Anyway yeah it seems him and dbzcomix know eachother. Mabye he can get more of the manga from him


 
its _dbcomix _and thats my old user name, so were the same person.


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 22, 2005)

breeeeeath miiiiiints,  thats too funny XD  with his cat-frog face XDDDD
and I like the first panel on the first page

(btw, the coloured cover is great. and so is the 2nd colour)


----------



## P-Nut (Mar 22, 2005)

nice drawings!!!
dont worry to much about not having time the next few years 
Im 20 now and havent dont shit for about 4years and everything is going well just make sure you dont neglect school and youll be fine ;p


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 22, 2005)

hohoohohoho! i defenatly will not neglect school! i plan on going to an art institute called _the art institute of tampa_ they teach you loads of sh't from game making to cartooning!


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 23, 2005)

The last page was awesome ><  breathmint -sudu.  lol  that was awesome.


----------



## Feathers! (Mar 24, 2005)

why'd you change your name DB?  this is all too strange.  the mask in the avvy is cool though.


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 24, 2005)

i changed it cause dbcomix was too imature.... plus every view the user name dbcomix as imature so i changed it.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 24, 2005)

hiroshi said:
			
		

> i changed it cause dbcomix was too imature.... plus every view the user name dbcomix as imature so i changed it.


lol......well one thing you could do hiroshi-kun is to act more mature.
actin mature would make you better in almost all sorts of ways ^^
and if you also begin to post longer more intelligent post, ppl will even start to look up to you. its all in the mind. you can be whatever you want yourself to be. 
and if everythin goes wrong again...lol...then change your avy and your username again XD


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 24, 2005)

(;_;...but i like hiroshi...


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 24, 2005)

the name sux, now you gotta live with it XD


But why'd you pick "Hiroshi?"   Sounds like "Hero She": She's a Hero  XDDDD    (sorry, couldn't help it  )


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 24, 2005)

that was my ninja name in that one "whats you ninja name" thread....(;_;....(@_@


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 24, 2005)

it was?? hahahah! T____T   its kinda cool


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 24, 2005)

^^ lol, love the chewing gum bit ^^ good wrk.. wanna c sum more.... anyway.... do u just put effort on UR character? not to the others?


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 24, 2005)

well...i'm used to drawing my own characters...i suck at managa. drawing the same thing over and over gets on my nervs >.< so thats why itend to get lazy...and the pictures tend to look...fugly.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 24, 2005)

lol, i get what u mean ^^... hehehe... i just posted something on that artpad thing o_O i posted sum beforre but the now is for neji's new look ^^....


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 24, 2005)

i posted right after you...in fact i reped you for that.


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 26, 2005)

onother sketch i did cause i was bored. its still an anbu pic!XD


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 26, 2005)

wow, that ones really cool looking db O_O


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 26, 2005)

really nice work dabel-kun! 
ever thought of draw jiraiya? >.>


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 26, 2005)

DB!   holy carps that should be the cover!   thats some nice lineart n___n

now, you know what to do with it. so get started XD


----------



## MechaTC (Mar 26, 2005)

hmmm why do a lot of artists draw characters in that red color?  is that some sort of special drawing pencil they use that happens to be red?


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 26, 2005)

its a col-erase pencil (comes in red, blue, purple.. I think thats it)

blue is used for animation and some conceptart. red and purple for architecture.

Its used mostly for animation. You do the rough work in col-erase and then outline with a regular pencil. When you scan the pictures, you can't see the col-erase XD

but.. now people abuse it XD  n__n;;;;;;;;;


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 27, 2005)

*chibi sasuke*

no...actaully i just added and colored a layer using photoshop^^....

any ways...heres another sketch of chibisauke i did. i'll color it tomorow!


----------



## StoneWalker (Mar 27, 2005)

hah, chibi Sasuke  .n_____n.   even though we do hate sasuke, right Hiroshi?

but.. chibi sasuke.... too.. cute..


----------



## dbcomix (Mar 27, 2005)

i like to draw sauke cause i love to draw his hair....i love drawing hair?...eird.

any ways i colored the chibi pic of sauke!!

*chibi sasuke:*



*chibi sasuke with soft red light:*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 27, 2005)

u seem to be good to draw young characters dabel-kun 
really nice!
now u can also try to draw old one, maybe they are harder?
u know...u can try with like jiraiya or somethin >.>

edit: got new avy


----------



## Gator (Apr 2, 2005)

Awww!! Too cute!! XDXD!!! YEaaaah make another one XDXD!!


----------



## Asakura_Yoh (Apr 3, 2005)

"I'm gonna need a headband...to hide my blackness."

Rofl, hilarious.


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 16, 2005)

i drew a new picture yesterday, trying out a new drawing style....

*Its kakashi!!*


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Apr 16, 2005)

It's Kakashi! <3 I like it. The style is cool! I really like the eye and how the mask looks!


----------



## bigmac996 (Apr 16, 2005)

Love all of it dude! Funny comic, great drawings- keep on trucking!!


----------



## KaNaruShi (Apr 17, 2005)

Loved your comix, 
Pawns!


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 17, 2005)

oh yeah...i still gotta work on my fan manga....-_-

all start on it when i have the right equipment...


----------



## StoneWalker (Apr 17, 2005)

you forgot about your manga??? *faint*   you fool XD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 17, 2005)

your manga > lots of things that has with manga to do :

dabel-kun, make more!!!


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 17, 2005)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> you forgot about your manga??? *faint*   you fool XD



i didn't toatly forget...

i was just takin some time off to increase my drawing skills...and any other skills that has to do with drawing...like trying out knew drawing styles...^^






and i had football practice....-_-;;


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 17, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> I hate this. THis should be closed cause it sucks so much.
> Art work is terible, Crappy letters, non-legible.
> -1/10



it probably is compared to proffesionals....i wanna see your art and see how well you draw.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 17, 2005)

Haruka said:
			
		

> *I hate this*. THis should be closed cause it sucks so much.
> Art work is terible, Crappy letters, non-legible.
> -1/10


no need to be so mean >(

i would like to see how good you can draw  

ps: i was the one who just rep you. instead of a neg rep i gave a normal rep. 
why? couse im sure you are gonna need it, with your stupid attitude.


----------



## Haruka (Apr 17, 2005)

Just goto my thread "Haruka's artwork! I got A new Scanner!!"
Sorry, I was just really pissed off in another forum cause this Retard couldn't draw and being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Sorry.


----------



## StoneWalker (Apr 17, 2005)

you should blow off some steam from whoever kicked you in the balls in that other forum before you make bullshit posts here.


well, at least you apologized.


----------



## bigmac996 (Apr 17, 2005)

Yeah, that was uncalled for Haruka. Imo, his drawings for the most part own yours, so when you try to diss somebody's art and then justify it by pointing to your own thread, make sure your art is better first.


----------



## rokkudaime (Apr 24, 2005)

yo hiroshi. i saw your manga and its pretty damn funny. I think you should work on originals more often tough. I too have made my own short manga. about 33 pages. i sold it in school and i got lots of support. i think you should try it. try posting one to yourself first. that way, you have proof. I dont think its time yet to post it on the net though.


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 30, 2005)

heres a new pic that i'm gonna color...its

*NARUTOxHINATA

*

*ths finished version will be bigger.
*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 30, 2005)

hiroshi said:
			
		

> Read: i have not complete this manga and it does not have a complicated story line nor will some events make since. the first pages are badly drawn cause there old and i got lazy drawing them. i pull ideas out my ass as i go along soo.....



how do u get that dancing guy as a sig?


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 30, 2005)

i saw some one with a dancing lee thingy... so i just saved it to my computer and edited it with adobe... i changed lee's clothes to dabelkun's clothes

oh yeah i also changed the hair and the name. and some parts of the skin.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 30, 2005)

cool i wish i knew the website too get one of those


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 30, 2005)

here you go:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 30, 2005)

kool thx,what type of adobe did u use?i have image ready but i had to take it of my comp


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 30, 2005)

i just got adobe CS the other day.... so i used that.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 30, 2005)

cool where do u get it?


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 30, 2005)

>.>
<.<

hmm.... try going to:



get photoshop.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 30, 2005)

ok i will try ^^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 1, 2005)

hiroshi u teh man i can tell u dat


----------



## Miso (May 1, 2005)

Quite funny your manga!

Nice..keep it up!


----------



## dbcomix (May 3, 2005)

hiroshi said:
			
		

> heres a new pic that i'm gonna color...its
> 
> *NARUTOxHINATA
> 
> ...



*heres the finished version.... i'm very proud of myselfing*



*i always have a picture in soft red light..... why? cause its cool.*


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 3, 2005)

damn dabel-kun! awesome 
*reps*

thats what i expected of my ex-apprentice T_T
*wipes a tear*


----------



## Akinao (May 4, 2005)

lmao funny reading this, must've taken lts of hard work 



nice job, looking forward to seeing more of your fantastic Dabel-kun manga


----------



## Pinkaugust (May 4, 2005)

It's funny, but your spelling is pretty bad, and one other thing..
How did Dabel-kun (no L's in japanese btw) know Sasuke's name and that he liked power rangers? Seemed to be a pretty weak story to me..


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 4, 2005)

cool dabel


----------



## dbcomix (May 4, 2005)

Pinkaugust said:
			
		

> It's funny, but your spelling is pretty bad, and one other thing..
> How did Dabel-kun (no L's in japanese btw) know Sasuke's name and that he liked power rangers? Seemed to be a pretty weak story to me..



(* *..... as i said on the first post... i pull junk out my ass as i go along with the manga so i don't give damn about the plot. if i did it wouldn't be a naruto fan manga, i'd keep it at home. away from some un creative people who are stealing people's idea.


----------



## dbcomix (May 6, 2005)

* heres a pic i drew today in 7th period, science class. i left them in my original hand writing....... yeah... i'm a bad speller in real life too. and i have a messy hand writing.*



*i drew this in 8th period, french class.*


----------



## _Gejimayu_ (May 10, 2005)

So cute! Make Dabel pwn Sasuke. XD

Gotta love the Lee manga and the drawing you did. Especially the red one you did. I've got a soft spot for bishie-looking Lees.


----------



## Xyphere (May 19, 2005)

You're stuff is okay, I think. The only things I dislike are how you do your head/hands sometimes; besides that, keep it up.


----------



## tetnubis (May 19, 2005)

ha ha ha ha that rock lee toilet one is too much! nice one hiroshi! ill be laughin about that one for a few hours


----------



## dR.wHaCk (May 19, 2005)

fix sasuke. no offense


----------



## dbcomix (May 19, 2005)

dR.wHaCk said:
			
		

> fix sasuke. no offense



none taken.... those pages are old anyways. >.> did them when i was 14


----------



## RicexNxFish (May 24, 2005)

that was funny i liked it..preety creative with the breath mints


----------



## rokkudaime (May 24, 2005)

nice fanart comic. the lee one is so funny.


----------



## naruto27 (May 25, 2005)

haha the comics were pretty funny.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 25, 2005)

dabel-kun, why havent you coloured this pic?


----------



## dbcomix (May 25, 2005)

i was just practicing with that picture..... as you can see, i messed up on the mask,hand, and the left shoulder.

i'll draw another one. 
This remind me that i was gonna draw Jiraiya for you to have as a sig

but i'm lazy, i'll see what i can do.=/


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 25, 2005)

what do you use to draw dabel?it looks like you use a red pen or something,i really like the way it looks
also i think that anbu pic you drew is good(so is you're sig)


----------



## dbcomix (May 25, 2005)

i used a regular pencil, then i scanned it into my computer and 'overlayed' it with a red layer using photoshop.


----------



## Eden Prime (May 25, 2005)

It's funny and cool. I think you should maybe take a _*little*_ bit more time on your drawing though. But it's really good. Awesome detail.


----------



## dbcomix (May 25, 2005)

aint no need to sugar code it. the manga sucked. i know, i'm trying to start on onther one that i'll put more effort in.


----------



## StoneWalker (May 25, 2005)

your sig!!!!!!  XDDDD   I don't remember you colouring that one (NaruHina pic) 0__0;;  *hunts through thread*


----------



## dbcomix (May 25, 2005)

i posted all my pictures in the front page.


----------



## StoneWalker (May 25, 2005)

aren't I stupid 0__0;;  n___n;;;;   X__X;


----------



## dbcomix (May 25, 2005)

now.... i'm stupid.

cause i didn't tell you! my bad, girl.


----------



## StoneWalker (May 25, 2005)

your not stupid T__T;;  I just never check the first post XD

colour the Lee one!!! xomg!


----------



## dbcomix (May 25, 2005)

aww.... coloring takes too long. but for joo i'll do it......later...mwahahahahaha.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (May 26, 2005)

thanks for the tip dude,i will try that.


----------



## Rocklee88 (Jun 4, 2005)

these drawings are so cutee!!! >___<
good job, keep it up


----------



## skittles711 (Jun 4, 2005)

*Bleach On Psp!!!*

Bleach has a new psp game check it out


OMG there is a site to get a free psp by signing up no fees. I just signed up for the free credit check or free trial at efax. you have to check it out. The Bleach game is awesome multiplayer wireless, graphics are the sh--! Just *There is no catch. The reason why they are doing this is becase it helps advertise and more people will know the companies that sponsered this site.* 
So basically its free.


----------



## R_Lee86 (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow, talk about spam. Anway, nice art. Keep it up.


----------



## Hotaru-Chan (Jul 4, 2005)

haha!!! funny funny... ^_^ cute comic


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 7, 2005)

since i havn't drawn any thing any a while i decided to draw this..... it turned out to look gay but what ever!>


----------



## Nathan (Jul 7, 2005)

dbcomix said:
			
		

> cause i'm only 14 and i'm not ready to be a manga artist yet! i'm waiting till i finish colledge then i'll be really good! waaay better than i am now.



Eh? It says your 15. Anyhow, I think you can get it copyrighted. I don't think there is an age limit ^_~


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 7, 2005)

i was 14 when i wrote that...>.>


----------



## tetnubis (Jul 7, 2005)

Akasun said:
			
		

> Eh? It says your 15. Anyhow, I think you can get it copyrighted. I don't think there is an age limit ^_~


 there isnt its just the other factors that you have to take into account, my guess is that he is still in high school, and hasnt the time to work on his manga full time. yo dabel (hope ya dont mind if i call you dat  ) have you been missing for a while on the artists forum or have i just not seen you?


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 7, 2005)

i just havn't been posting any pics since stoney left... it feels boring..-_-


----------



## tetnubis (Jul 7, 2005)

i guess she fills a big emptyness


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 7, 2005)

tetnubis said:
			
		

> i guess she fills a big emptyness



she makes it fun to draw.... she'd probably be throwin junk at me right now because i havn't submitted any art in a while...


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 10, 2005)

bumpppppppp!!!

even.


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 11, 2005)

a new one.....

now all you people who asked me to draw yaoi can get off my back....>.>

time for me to do some yuri....>=)

hehehheheheheheheheh


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 12, 2005)

its knk through my crappy scanner! yay!


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh Db, you sure did a nice job on carrying on the stereotype of a black guy on how he steals and is willing to go to extents to earn money, not only that, he's not even going to the academy  . But in over all, the manga was funny.   :


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 19, 2005)

some of the pics don't work so you'll have to check my devaintart...-______-;;


----------



## MechaTC (Jul 20, 2005)

hahahaa.  Great stuff again db.  I just checked out your new stuff and you are getting so much better.  damn...that Rock lee is amazing.  your yaoi sasukexnaruto is really good too.

Dare I say it?  Could you be the best artist on NF?!    You're my favorite anyway   Keep up the good work.


----------



## dbcomix (Sep 10, 2005)

hmm...

i've been busy with school and what not so my drawing kinda look out of practice. but on the bright side i found a drawing style i like.


*Spoiler*: _akatsuki naruto_ 



http://www.deviantart.com/view/22756427/





*Spoiler*: _ Patch_


----------



## dbcomix (Oct 4, 2005)

i'll add more to this post once i feel like it...-_-


----------



## Dark Legend Vampire (Oct 5, 2005)

Your comic is quite funny.


----------



## sunANBU (Oct 9, 2005)

yupyup! it great!!  (i know you sent me a message like 2 months ago to check this out dbcomix...:darn lol sorry i took so long!!)


----------



## dbcomix (Oct 21, 2005)

i've always wanted to make somthing like this so...


----------



## StoneWalker (Oct 21, 2005)

T____T   you do gfx stuff too?  ing     eye-patch girl > all


----------



## Gator (Oct 22, 2005)

put the kawaii-ninja-with-an-attitude up!


----------



## dbcomix (Dec 29, 2005)

Link removed

=x


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 29, 2005)

rofl good picture.  I hope he doens't get hurt without a helmet.


----------



## dbcomix (Jun 9, 2006)

i drew somthing new! its colored too.

Keroyon-Jima

and would some body change the title of this thread to:

*dbcomix's fanart*


----------



## dbcomix (Jun 24, 2006)

more art.

uchiha.org


----------



## az0r (Jun 25, 2006)

nice drawing looks great keep em comin^^


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 2, 2006)

i made another GIF. animation.


----------



## kenken (Jul 6, 2006)

NICE DRAWINGS! : O wow! i want to see more! oh and NICE COMIC HAHA! >DD lee and gai sensei n___n;;


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 14, 2006)

Bigmac's famous hair-tutorial

bump. =x


----------



## dbcomix (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## 2Shea (Jul 31, 2006)

Very nice art you have, I like your style alot


----------



## dbcomix (Sep 26, 2006)

check it! the next piece of action!


----------



## Mojim (Sep 28, 2006)

dbcomix said:
			
		

> check it! the next piece of action!


I love your coloring style on this pic.It makes the pic so appealing ^_^.
Nice pose and the expression really works 

Good job


----------



## dbcomix (Oct 7, 2006)

Tainted.
Broken.

alrighty, then. =)


----------



## Chita (Oct 8, 2006)

I like your mini manga and your drawings!


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Apr 7, 2007)

Holy Christ on a cracker, I freakin love that music one you have there. *faves*

Anyway, I skimmed through the topic and I did notice a lot of improvement. You're very good for your age, both your fan art and your original work. Keep at it, you've got some creativity and uniqueness to ya. I do suggest you to practice coloring. Noticed a lot of your deviations is collaborations where you only drew, so color! Practice makes perfect.


----------



## dbcomix (Apr 7, 2007)

Rorz said:


> Holy Christ on a cracker, I freakin love that music one you have there. *faves*
> 
> Anyway, I skimmed through the topic and I did notice a lot of improvement. You're very good for your age, both your fan art and your original work. Keep at it, you've got some creativity and uniqueness to ya. I do suggest you to practice coloring. Noticed a lot of your deviations is collaborations where you only drew, so color! Practice makes perfect.



so true

i am lazy when it comes to coloring indeed.
i suppose i can start practicing again... one day


----------



## MsSasukeUchiha (Apr 7, 2007)

great work, but im not liking the narutoxsasuke pic


----------



## dbcomix (Jun 25, 2007)

some random animation me and a friend have done!


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 25, 2007)

awesome stuff you got thar


----------



## lollipop (Jun 25, 2007)

LOL good! Yesh, Sasuke is a bit weird


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh, you do have some really lovely stuff, funny comics as well. I like your 'its going to rain' drawing, beautiful with the blue background and clouds and I like how Naruto's outfit looks too big for him. xD


----------



## dbcomix (Feb 16, 2009)

A Sasuke Christmas.


Here's 80 minutes worth of gameplay on the multiplayer levels. He's using the bots in skirmish mode. Looks like Helghast can start with ISA weapons. 

I drew this before last christmas. Man, I've been avoiding this thread. It's older than most of NF's member. HAR HAR HAR!


----------



## Rinme (Feb 16, 2009)

Those all looks good : )


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 16, 2009)

hey db!  Long time no see.

Can you remind me what that little phrase you used to say was?  The one you would say in every sentence? XD


----------



## dbcomix (Feb 16, 2009)

Mechaaaa!!
HAAAAA! You still remember that-sudu!?


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 16, 2009)

dbcomix said:


> Mechaaaa!!
> HAAAAA! You still remember that-sudu!?



YES!! SUDU!  That was always perfect in every situation XD

I'm going over to your page now.  Haven't checked it in a while.


----------



## dbcomix (Feb 16, 2009)

Really? I'm curious but too ashamed of what my 14 year old self could have said.


----------



## Yαriko (Feb 19, 2009)

they look pretty good, carry on


----------

